# Autosol on paint (Dont flame me!)



## chris king (Apr 26, 2010)

I know this sounds cringe-worthy, but anyone tried it? I've just been playing about with a scrap panel, working out whats best to remove swirls etc with products i've got. I used to use Autosol to clean up my rear screen on my Eunos, and i've used it to clean up the plastic headlights on both my Clio and Starlet, with good results. 

I've just tried some spare Autosol on the scrap panel, applying by hand then machining off. Was expecting scratches everywhere, but made a suprising differance. I know there are dedicated products for this, but i've a few tubes of this about.....

Dont flame me folks, i'm still learning!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

chris king said:


> I know this sounds cringe-worthy, but anyone tried it? I've just been playing about with a scrap panel, working out whats best to remove swirls etc with products i've got. I used to use Autosol to clean up my rear screen on my Eunos, and i've used it to clean up the plastic headlights on both my Clio and Starlet, with good results.
> 
> I've just tried some spare Autosol on the scrap panel, applying by hand then machining off. Was expecting scratches everywhere, but made a suprising differance. I know there are dedicated products for this, but i've a few tubes of this about.....
> 
> Dont flame me folks, i'm still learning!


I've thought about this too as I'm sure many others have.

I think in terms of the abrasive's in autosol it shouldn't do any damage although I suspect it contains much more powerful cleaning agents in it than dedicated paintwork polishes which are fine on metal but probably not ideal for paintwork. I'd go as far to say that it may even stain non clear-coated paint so be careful

Regards, Joe


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Haven't tried it - but assume it'll just be a really heavy cut, with nothing to break down! 

On the other hand, I have used metal cleaner on glass (1z chrome pfledge?) on serious etching, so it's all about abrasives and the carrier medium...

T


----------



## chris king (Apr 26, 2010)

So nice to get some non-abusive comments on a forum for a change! Its all about trial and error, learning what works and what doesnt! 

I've got a tatty car at work that i'm going to give it a bash with, really doesnt matter what happens to it, so may post some pics after trying it.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The comment about the chemical composition is interesting - if it is designed to clean metal, then there may be chemicals in there which aren't paint friendly (like a chemical clean, as well as an abrasive clean) - check your tube to see if it says "do not use on painted surfaces"... if so, just be careful - it may 'stain' paint.

Again though, if you're going to go over it with a finishing polish, or at least an IPA wipedown, you could stop any reaction with that. 

If using by machine - heating up the panel may accelerate any effects...

You must have a lot of it!

T


----------



## chris king (Apr 26, 2010)

It doesnt mention anything about not to use on paintwork, and being a German product, i'd of thought they'd of written it on there! 

I only have a few tubes from over the years, cant figure out why i've 3 or 4 of them! I'll give it a shot and see what happens i guess!

Chris.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive used autosol on paint - its not as abrasive as it sounds. I had some deep scratches to remove and used autosol to smooth the edges prior to refining through SFX 1, 2, and 3. 

Not a first choice, but as a last resort, for small diffcult areas, it worked for me.

(flameproof suit donned).


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very interesting Chris, I like you, thought it would leave micro scratches due to the abrasive level.

Not a practical solution for a whole car though, not unless you like your polish on the expensive side


----------

